
Safari Is Experimenting with an API That Could Limit Cookies to Logged-In Users - fenier
https://adexchanger.com/privacy/safari-is-experimenting-with-an-api-that-could-limit-cookie-storage-to-logged-in-users/
======
londons_explore
Have fun with the browser trying to figure out who is logged in...

